# What improvements do you think should be made in future pokemon version games?



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 12, 2008)

I believe the title says it all.


----------



## cheesecake (Nov 12, 2008)

New.
Improved.
Plot.


----------



## Flora (Nov 12, 2008)

More really evil stuff, please.


----------



## firepoke4ever (Nov 12, 2008)

More sprites, better animations, etc. That's pretty much it for me.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 12, 2008)

Plot please. Something besides the "save world from evil bad guys and legendary" would be nice.

I should go buy Mystery Dungeon, shouldn't I?


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 12, 2008)

^ Of course~ OMD is awesomesaucity. Plot was what made me play PMD. It isn't the best plot ever but much better than the main games who just...don't have a real plot.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree with the plot thing (see my post in the "What would be a good game story?" thread for my idea).

I also think it would be a good idea to be able to travel through different regions like in GSC where you could travel to Kanto.

Pokemonwise, I'd like to see a lot more pokemon like Rhyperior and Dusknoir that evolve when traded holding a specific item, and I (not sure about everyone else, but meh) would like pokemon with evolution trees that branch a lot more, so you can get three or four different pokemon from just one common pokemon.  Preferably these would be different-typed.

And, of course, more Eevee evolutions, so Eevee's still special.


----------



## Minnow (Nov 14, 2008)

*AT LEAST TWO SAVE FILES!!!*

And of course, better plot, eviler bad guys (I wouldn't mind a return of TR).

Also, mood. This is hard to objectively decide, but, for example, I didn't really _feel_ the world of Sinnoh. It seemed a little bland except for a few cool areas. In other games I enjoyed just wandering around, talking to people, catch some semi-worthless Pokemon, etc.

Although this is different for everybody, I didn't really like D/P's music that much. Especially the battle music. 

I think that Wi-Fi battles could be improved, too. I think it would work better just to have, like, some item that turns on your connection, so you don't have to arrange times beforehand or w/e. Sort of like an IM program. You are 'on' but not just sitting there waiting for a battle, you can still go play the regular game. Of course, I don't know if that's technologically feasible, but I'm sure they can figure something out.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 14, 2008)

Bringing back the item storage on the PC and not making new teams - team galactic was all kinds of lame, they should stick to the classics. :/

I also really liked the radio from GSC. ;-;


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 14, 2008)

Minnow said:


> *AT LEAST TWO SAVE FILES!!!*


*YES, THAT!*


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree on that too


----------



## nothing to see here (Nov 15, 2008)

No more "3D Just Because We Can" graphics.  We saw more than enough of that in the Stadium series (proof that Pokémon and 3D don't mix!) so the last thing we need is having it in the main games, too.  Nintendo is definitely capable of making good 2D graphics, even in Pokémon games (as seen in Mystery Dungeon and Ranger... and D/P's in-battle sprites), so it seems a bit silly to ditch all that for sub-par 3D.
Plus, having 3D graphics in a game that's still 2D in every other way is incredibly stupid.

Multiple save files would be good, too.  Pokémon save files can't be THAT big compared to some of the other RPGs that _do_ allow multiple saves.

No "return of Team Rocket."  Or should I say, not _another_ return of Team Rocket--they did that already in Gold/Silver, and doing it again post-G/S/C just wouldn't make any sense.
Yeah, adding new gangs for each generation is kinda cheesy and all (especially if they're all called "Team ____"), but it's still better than not making any sense at all--if Giovanni wanted to be involved with Team Rocket again, he would've shown up in Gold/Silver, and without Giovanni in charge the others are pretty much just a bunch of thugs who can't pull off much of anything by themselves.

And the storyline... well, if you have a real storyline (more than "Team ____ wants to catch ____ in a feeble attempt to take over the world!") in a standard Pokémon game, something's going to feel tacked-on; either the storyline itself or the "beat 8 gyms and then fight the Elite Four" path that every game goes through.
I doubt they'll ever come up with a way to have both a decent storyline AND the usual "8 gyms, then the Elite Four" thing.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't want a new storyline because that's what's good about the pokemon games; they aren't plot-based, they're player-based. 90% of the time you can do pretty much whatever you want and raise whatever pokemon you like. I'd hate to be restricted by a stupid plot in a pokemon game.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 15, 2008)

Ability to choose which region you start in...and not have to travel to other regions to beat the game, but the ability to do so as side quest.

Ability to choose careers please, I don't like doing Gyms.

Trainer customization.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 15, 2008)

Jason-Kun said:
			
		

> Ability to choose careers please, I don't like doing Gyms.
> 
> Trainer customization.


These. Maybe a new plot, possibly.


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 16, 2008)

Minnow said:


> *AT LEAST TWO SAVE FILES!!!*


Yes yes yes. And the trainer customization thing, I _really_ don't want to look like dawn O.o I want to be a trainer with black hair, blue eyes, black shirt, blue jeans, and black&white shoes, I want to be a GIRL who wears PANTS D:


----------



## Jetx (Nov 16, 2008)

More boxes.

Item storage as well as unlimited bag room, not one or the other.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 16, 2008)

make them *not boring*

I have owned Red, Blue, Yellow, Silver, Crystal, Sapphire, Leaf Green, Diamond, and Pearl.  the last game in which I beat the Elite Four was Silver because I either lose interest before I get there or can't be buggered to grind for eighteen hours to beat them or earn the cash to item-scum my way through.  I didn't beat Red for obvious reasons so I don't even know if that counts as beating the _game_.

it's the same story over and over, just with some new mechanics that are never explained in-game, another Important Person somewhere to give you some tiny glimpse at your stats or make the game slightly less of a grind, and a new replacement for Rattata and Pidgey




ultraviolet said:


> I don't want a new storyline because that's what's good about the pokemon games; they aren't plot-based, they're player-based.


this is another way of saying "there's nothing to really do so we have to make up some enjoyment ourselves"

aka "they're boring"


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 16, 2008)

Minnow said:


> *AT LEAST TWO SAVE FILES!!!*
> 
> And of course, better plot, eviler bad guys (I wouldn't mind a return of TR).
> 
> Also, mood. This is hard to objectively decide, but, for example, I didn't really _feel_ the world of Sinnoh. It seemed a little bland except for a few cool areas. In other games I enjoyed just wandering around, talking to people, catch some semi-worthless Pokemon, etc.





Jason-Kun said:


> Ability to choose careers please, I don't like doing Gyms.
> 
> Trainer customization.





Jetx said:


> More boxes.
> 
> Item storage as well as unlimited bag room, not one or the other.


All this stuff.

Also some new pokémon based on life forms we haven't seen before, like a *real* worm, centipede/millipede, slime moulds (fungus-like things that _move_. seriously), proper (sea) sharks, sponges, and so on.


----------



## mewfairy (Nov 16, 2008)

DEFINETLY a new plot, like everyone says, and character customization, definetely.  and a way to dress up your pokemon for battles and the stats screen, instead of just contests.


----------



## S.K (Nov 16, 2008)

They could do with more of a plot and need to learn how to do things in the 21st century


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 16, 2008)

Plot wise, I don't think much has to be done. I just like there to be a good balance of plot and just going around doing what you want.
The first and second generation games were the best in my opinion, because the Rocket storyline wasn't over the top or anything, it was just something to do in the middle of everything and also to help level up your Pokémon.
In the third and fourth generations things went a bit downhill. Fighting the legendary was necessary to continue with the game, the plot was a bit over the top with the whole 'the earth is gonna implode OMG' stuff. I mean, to me the the person who you play as in the game is supposed to be a random person, not someone who has the fate of the universe in their hands by the end. The way see trading/battling with other people is just that two friends come together to have fun. With the later games, both people would have saved the world and caught the ancient Pokémon that there's supposed to be only one of. So I don't like too much plot.
In Colosseum and XD, on the other hand, they were entirely plot based, so it goes well. I know a lot of people didn't really like them because of no wild Pokémon or doing whatever you want, but I don't really think think that the 3Dness of console games go well with things like that.


Apart from that, there's not much else I'd like to say. I guess it would be nice to have some way of knowing your Pokémon's IVs and such without having to use a calculator or anything.
Two or more save files would be nice because I can never get myself up to deleting some of them, but I doubt it'll ever happen.
For the teams, I don't think they should make more, but no stupid excuses to bring them back. I want Rocket-esque teams, but not make Team Rocket come back and just use the same excuse they used in G/S/C. Maybe if there were a game set the same time as the original games then they could just say that they still exist. And maybe even bring Giovanni back :D.


----------



## xkze (Nov 16, 2008)

LESS NEW POKEMON.
if not, definitely less evolutions of older pokemon, especially since they are hardly ever any good at all.

I second the more than one save file thing. I don't know why they haven't done that yet.

Trainer customization would be cool but I don't see it ever happening.

you know I actually don't really want any more games in the main series at all. D/P was pushing it.

~HUGE EXCEPTION~ to that is a G/S/C remake. I would definitely love that to death.



> They could do with more of a plot and need to learn how to do things in the 21st century


huh


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 16, 2008)

1. NO NEW POKEMON. We have about 500 already, do we really need more?

2. Trainers and gym leaders need to go. They are too repetitive and boring. What we need is something like the battle arena thing in Emerald, but spans the entire game. Less gyms, less fields, more challenges that are actually unique.

3. Too many gimmicks. Pal Park? Sinnoh? Giratina? 500 Pokemon? 500?!

4. Plot? What plot? The reason why R/B/Y were good because there wasn't really a defined plot with it. There were hints as to what the story could be about (clipboards in Pokemon Mansion, talking to people, signs, etc.), but there was no true definition of the storyline--it had to be figured out by the player. Now, we have shitty plots that don't make sense (Team Galactica, the whole thing between the legendaries in Emerald, Giratina). And, what about the dialog? The first games' dialog was somewhat choppy, and it didn't make sense. But that was a good thing, because it was up to the player to figure out what the dialog meant. In D/P, we have LOLspeak, and all the dialog is taken literally by the character speaking it. It feels as if the plot is becoming more of a burden to the player, not as a way to carry out the game's events.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 16, 2008)

Evolutions for more Johto Pokemon.

Cornier Pokemon.

Something that is neither an attempt to be edgy nor a rehash of the earlier games.


----------



## firepoke4ever (Nov 20, 2008)

Not evolving Pokemon just to create more sad excuses for Pokemon. (Rhyperior, Tangrowth, etc.)


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 20, 2008)

firepoke4ever said:


> Not evolving Pokemon just to create more sad excuses for Pokemon. (Rhyperior, Tangrowth, etc.)


Tangrowth wasn't needed, but atleast it looked okay. Rhyperior....I wonder who let THAT live.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 21, 2008)

surskitty said:


> Evolutions for more Johto Pokemon.


This.


----------



## Bk_Enteimon (Nov 21, 2008)

A wider variety of all of the pokemon!

I mean, C'MON PEOPLE!
As soon as I play one game and get to like a Pokemon alot, BAM! It's gone and there's all these random new ones that I don't like!!! *or at least yet...*

Medicham...! The greatest Pokemon ever...


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 21, 2008)

Bk_Enteimon said:


> A wider variety of all of the pokemon!
> 
> I mean, C'MON PEOPLE!
> As soon as I play one game and get to like a Pokemon alot, BAM! It's gone and there's all these random new ones that I don't like!!! *or at least yet...*
> ...


I believe Medicham was in the Sinnoh Dex.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't want a new storyline; I like having a world to explore and a reasonably vague goal to reach with something only semi-linear to get there and then being able to train my Pokémon while exploring more places and finding more stuff. I'd love a storyline-based spinoff, but the main series works like this for me.

All for more new Pokémon, don't particularly mind them being evolutions of older ones although I dislike it when a Pokémon I like suddenly evolves into something I don't like, nothing against baby Pokémon at all.

A bigger world, perhaps, with more unique locations in terms of appearance and wild Pokémon.


----------



## Griffin (Nov 22, 2008)

I dunno...I thought some of the new Pokes were nice. As in "ha ha you look funny" nice. But new plotlines, such as branching ones, or better sprite animations would be nice. *pokes ugly new animations* Is it just me, or are they getting worse?


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 22, 2008)

Ooh, I had a ton of ideas that I think would make the Pokemon games better in the "What would make a better plot?" thread. 

Here we go:


More crossdressing. Maybe the Elite Four could do some kind of Rocky Horror thing? 
You should get a unicycle partway through the game; the bicycle thing's been way overdone. 
There should be a town where people actually care when you come into their home and examine all their stuff; they could point guns at you and arrest you and everything. 
Towns should also have things like Post Offices, circuses and crack dens. 
More musical numbers. Probably something from Avenue Q. "Shadenfreude" could be the music that plays over the credits.
They should bring back Firebreathers because they were the best trainer class ever and introduce other totally random trainer classes, too, like "George Foreman Grill Maker". 
"Fresh water" should stop being sold. Water is a basic human right, dammit, not a commodity )<
The game should refrence as many aspects of modern culture as possible, including House MD, Final Fantasy VII and the Teletubbies.
At least one town should have music that has hidden messages when played backwards.
You should have two dads. One could be the professor. He could be Professor Fabulous and wear a bright pink labcoat.
You should start in a town in the North-East of the continent and have to fight the Gym Leaders in reverse order because that'd be funny. 
Celebi, Mew and co. should be readily available, but you have to get an offical Nintendo Download to get Bellsprout on your game.
Sarah Palin should be a Gym Leader.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 22, 2008)

How about use some of the unused things from other games, mix them up with new things, and have the new team be a bit more like Rocket. I want to ride that skateboard that was promised to be in G/S!

Oh, and replace those damned Sweet Honey trees with the Headbutt trees! That way we don't have to wait all day for a pokemon to appear.


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Nov 24, 2008)

Headbutt. Bring Headbutt back, Game Freak!

And Firebreathers, because I'd LOVE to see them in better graphics.

Other than that, I can't say I'd actually like to see any huge changes. I'm a creature of habit, whatcanIsay?


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 24, 2008)

Meowzie-chan said:


> Headbutt. Bring Headbutt back, Game Freak!


As much as I like them to, as you can see from my post, unless there is a GSDS it isn't going to happen, since the Sweet Honey trees were originally planned to be in G/S. Go ahead and read it up on Bulbapedia.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

Everything Dannichu said.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 25, 2008)

Dannichu said:
			
		

> all the things she said with the stuff


Uh, I think I love you.


Also pokemon _that use the Thunderstone/Fire stone in evolution_.


----------



## Thorne (Nov 25, 2008)

Character customization is a MUST.
the plot should keep it's basic idea, but become better in details.
You should definitely become able to choose what trainer class to be.
I actually want more pokémon, I think it's amusing to see new ones.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Nov 29, 2008)

> Character customization is a MUST.


Hell yeah.

As almost everyone said in this thread, we definitely need a better evil team. One that's actually evil instead of saying "Yes, we're evil, and we love it!". There should definitely be a Team George Bush/Stephen Harper in the next game; just so they still have some of the comic stupidity and the obscure diabolicalness.

Also, we should make all physical moves not hit Ghost-types. It makes no sense for a Normal-type move not to hit when any other physical moves can.


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Nov 29, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> As much as I like them to, as you can see from my post, unless there is a GSDS it isn't going to happen, since the Sweet Honey trees were originally planned to be in G/S. Go ahead and read it up on Bulbapedia.


but... but Headbutt's more awesome! :looks on Bulbapedia: Frick.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Yeah, for Headbutt you don't need to wait heaps of hours just to find something.


----------



## Thorne (Dec 5, 2008)

I just got this idea, what if Nintendo/GameFreak actually decided to use the official anime voice actors instead of making those electronic sounds that just leaves you either freaked disappointed. (Pikachu's cry suck)


----------



## Dragon (Dec 5, 2008)

Places where you can train your level 70's and 80's. You can only train on 50's for so long, and you switch to either Pokesav or Rare Candies. Ignore that first one.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 5, 2008)

Male Gardevoir said:


> I just got this idea, what if Nintendo/GameFreak actually decided to use the official anime voice actors instead of making those electronic sounds that just leaves you either freaked disappointed. (Pikachu's cry suck)


That would never happen. The anime is based on the games; Pokémon were not originally intended to repeat their names over and over, they were supposed to have distinctive cries, like real-life animals.


----------



## Thorne (Dec 5, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> That would never happen. The anime is based on the games; Pokémon were not originally intended to repeat their names over and over, they were supposed to have distinctive cries, like real-life animals.


You do have a point.
But the in-game cries still suck, expect Drifloon's.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 5, 2008)

Male Gardevoir said:


> You do have a point.
> But the in-game cries still suck, expect Drifloon's.


Actually, I do sometimes think that the older ones should be updated to fit in with the newer ones...


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 5, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Actually, I do sometimes think that the older ones should be updated to fit in with the newer ones...


Actually, I like the older ones better. I think the new ones seem too real in a better-technology-to-make-the-sounds kind of way, and sound too distinctive. I prefer the obviously synthesised ones like Mew or Dodrio. I don't like ones like Purugly that sounds (nearly, kinda) like an actual meow :(
It's like the difference between old ringtones and mp3s.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 5, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Ooh, I had a ton of ideas that I think would make the Pokemon games better in the "What would make a better plot?" thread.
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> ...


...how'd you get so awesome? :3

I'd want to cut out that thing in D/P where the text scrolls on after saying what Pokémon your opponent's sending out, so if you're not paying attention you don't know what the hell's going on any more... everything else I'd've said has already been posted.


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd like it if they made leveling up less tedious. Sometimes I swear I spend more time leveling up than anything.


----------

